# Wood Finger Grips For Taurus 444 Raging Bull



## JROD36US (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm Looking For Wood Finger Grips For Taurus 444 Raging Bull. Does Anyone Know Who Sells Them. I Have Tried Several Large Companies..


----------



## Gearheart (Nov 21, 2008)

Did you try Hogue?


----------



## BIGHARLEYBbigharleyb (Jan 24, 2008)

Try midwayusa.com they will have them, I bought some hogue grips for my taurus m44 from them a while back.


----------



## pochos (Dec 17, 2010)

*There are no custom grips for the taurus 444 mag 44*

*I HAVE CHEQUED ALL SITES AND CALLED SEVERAL PLACES INCLUDING HIGUE, MIDWAY ETC AND NOBODY MAKES CUSTOM GRIPS FOR THE LARGE FRAME 444 44 MAG. DO YOU KNOW A COMPANY THAT COULD DO SOMETHING SPECIAL IN EXOTIC WOOD WITH FINGER GROVES..?
THANKS *


----------



## cj06 (Feb 1, 2012)

i know that this is a old post but one never knows ! 
for the large frame guns i have used grips from a S&W model 29 with good results !


----------

